

Tell HN: I need a Designer Founder - Judson

I am looking for a design founder to join a very new startup focused on offering all-inclusive web hosting / design / maintenance to greek organizations in the Southeast.<p>This isn't the next Twitter (Substitute "Next Big Thing" if you want), but it does have potential to generate quite a bit of income.<p>Here are some examples done by another company:<p><pre><code>  -http://auburnalphagam.com/

  -http://www.whiteoaksofauburn.com/

  -http://www.fountainviewmansion.com/
</code></pre>
If you feel like your skills are up to par to help me found this company, shoot an email to Jud dot Stephenson at gmail dot com, where I would be happy to discuss the business further.<p>Im hoping to find someone who is a compliment to my skill set and can take an active role in the decisions of the company as a co-founder, not employee. You can be compensated in upfront equity, cash, gold or beer (Its up to you) ;)<p>*I'm obviously not requiring you to be from the southeast, remotely working is acceptable.<p>Again, I can be reached at Jud dot Stephenson at Gmail dot com
======
proexploit
What role do you fill in this company? Coding the web designs?

I've done work like this and I fail to see how it would be different from any
freelance web developer looking for work. There's no reason not to stick to
standard hosting (resold by you) and maintenance contracts. Unless you have a
good amount of guaranteed work ahead, I don't see any more potential for
income than a web designer/developer finding their own clients.

~~~
Judson
Good questions.

If a developer is interested in doing everything himself, then there really is
no reason for this partnership. In my experience, though, it is hard to put in
the time required to keep a growing list of clients as well as continue to
work on their projects without a partner to share some of the burden.

The great thing about Greek organizations is that they all need maintenance
contracts (though rarely use them) and their budgets are typically large
enough that $50-70/mo hosting isn't a dent at all.

Shared between the founders, the maintenance/hosting would generate a good
amount of passive income. Like you said, though, maintenance contracts aren't
something I created ;)

